# Your Spreads?



## kris Schaumburg (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,
I hunt geese in the Southeast with limited success (Mississippi, Arkansas, and Louisiana). My spread is really evolving based on input from this site and others like it. You guys are light years ahead of most of our rag spreads.
In years past, I used all rags. This year I will be adding 10 doz jones white socks on alum. and 10 doz economy northwinds custom painted into blues. Also, I have 5 dozen wind wobblers, all snow geese.
This is in addition to approx 500 rags tied and tyrapped on dowels.
How many windsock decoys do you deploy? Should i stop putting the rags out, or continue to use them upwind from the socks?
To guys like Chris Hustad, who have experienced 100 bird days, what does your decoy arsenal consist of? In my experience, it is difficult to transport and deploy a mix and match spread (ie shells & socks). So, do you just use one type of decoy in your spreads?
Thanks for the input
the geese will be headed back your way (minus a few dumb juvies) in a few months


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

For fall ALL northwinds, in the Spring All northwinds and 150-200 floaters.
And some luck, and weather.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, that about sums it up. If you hunt snows a lot, it really helps to save time to have windsocks on stakes. Depending on the conditions, we'll setup between 250 and 1400. We normally use smaller spreads for juvies or when the weather is going to be poor (fog, precip, wind, etc.) We throw everything out for migration days in the spring, or for bluebird like days in the fall.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Pretty much summed up already. As a rule, more decoys are better. Don't be afraid to experiement. Some guys that hunt refuge geese where they have seen many large spreads of windsocks swear by using smaller numbers of full bodies. In most circumstances, large numbers with movement are the way to go.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I have used a lot of different decoys in the past, I have ran 300 fullbodies for snows but the best decoy out there is the northwind. You can have a big spread of them, they take up hardly any room, and they work.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

im a HUGE northwind fan. I wouldnt wipe my *** with a rag. I got rid of all mine. Sick of them.

This year its going to be all grommeted socks with stainless steel stakes and custom painted heads. 
Also some full bodies thrown into the mix and now some floaters too.


----------



## kris Schaumburg (Oct 21, 2004)

I have 120 northwind economy socks, and I just purchased 120 Jim Jones socks on alum. with grommets. Wow, what a difference. Have you grommeted any socks yourself? What kind of time and money is involved? What size/ number grommet did you use with regular northwinds that alreaddy have a hole?


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

use a size #0 grommet. There are two ways to put them in, one with a press, and the other is with a hammer. The hammer route is cheaper, but if you are going to do lots of northwinds call lord and hodge and order a stimpson 405 and the combo die. I kust ordered that setup and it cost me 500


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

blah


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Ok my spread consists of 150 shells and 500 rags, is this a big enough spread for snows, i also have a homemade ecaller, will it bring the white funnels on in or should i invest in some more rags.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I wouldn't buy any more rags. I would probably start buying some northwinds. They will last longer and look better. just my 2 cents


----------

